# session beer recipe with hops flavour and aroma ?



## Aussiedrifter (13/2/13)

I want to focus on brewing a good session beer in the vein of an apa, with a great hop nose. i couldn't find many examples on the forum so thought id ask if anyone has had success in coming up with a good recipe, of there own or from elsewhere. I'm thinking around the 4% abv.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/2/13)

You can't possibly have missed DrSmurtos Goldan Ale, it would have to be the most popular recipe on here and fits your requirements nicely.

Here's the link to save you looking
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21927-recipedb-drsmurtos-golden-ale/page-46


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/2/13)

And since the recipe database is down here's his original recipe, I'm not sure if he has made any other changes since.
I usually brew this to about 4.2%.



```
Recipe: Golden Ale    TYPE: All Grain
Style: Blonde Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 13.4 EBC        SRM RANGE: 3.9-15.8 EBC
IBU: 33.9 IBUs Rager    IBU RANGE: 15.0-33.0 IBUs
OG: 1.047 SG        OG RANGE: 1.045-1.060 SG
FG: 1.012 SG        FG RANGE: 1.008-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.725        Calories: 391.9 kcal/l    Est ABV: 4.6 %        
EE%: 70.00 %    Batch: 20.00 l      Boil: 28.39 l    BT: 90 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg    Total Hops: 65.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.40 kg               Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)            Grain         1        56.5 %        
0.80 kg               Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)          Grain         2        18.8 %        
0.80 kg               Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5  Grain         3        18.8 %        
0.25 kg               Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC)     Grain         4        5.9 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 12.00 l of water at 73.0 C          66.0 C        75 min        
Mash Out          Add 8.00 l of water at 98.9 C           78.0 C        10 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 20.0 C/20.0 C
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 12.64l) of 82.0 C water

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG    Est OG: 1.047 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
20.00 g               Amarillo [8.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min        Hop           5        26.6 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
15.00 g               Amarillo [8.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min        Hop           7        4.0 IBUs      
15.00 g               Amarillo [8.90 %] - Boil 5.0 min         Hop           8        3.3 IBUs      


---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 21/05/2008 - 7.00 Days at 18.0 C
Secondary Start: 28/05/2008 - 7.00 Days at 18.0 C
Style Carb Range: 2.30-2.70 Vols
Bottling Date: 4/06/2008 with 2.4 Volumes CO2:
```


----------



## Aussiedrifter (13/2/13)

Thanks mate. i did come across that one but i'm new to the forum sorry, and didn't realise the reputation it had, i also couldn't find the recipe so thanks for that. champion.


----------



## syl (14/2/13)

Aussiedrifter said:


> Thanks mate. i did come across that one but i'm new to the forum sorry, and didn't realise the reputation it had, i also couldn't find the recipe so thanks for that. champion.


Yeah, I think recipes are still being worked on at the moment.

Smurto's is amazing though mate!


----------



## sp0rk (14/2/13)

or see here fore a link to a PDF copy from Smurto's signature
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=21927&view=findpost&p=849644


----------



## Nick JD (14/2/13)

IMO, DSGA is better with Citra than Amarillo (to the same IBUs).


----------



## micblair (14/2/13)

Just brewed a citra/galaxy blonde for this purpose.

OG 1.050, SG 1.010
~30 IBUs

Pale Ale malt 80%
Vienna 10%
Wheat 10%

0.4 g/L citra; 0.4 g/L galaxy @ 20 min
0.6 g/L citra; 0.6 g/L galaxy @ 10 min
1 g/L citra; 1 g/L galaxy @ 0 min

Wyeast 1056 @ 18C


----------



## stakka82 (15/2/13)

Pretty much every second beer I brew fits this bill. 

Pilsner, Munich and dark crystal, 80/15/5... Varied American hop or hops at 60/15/5 mins, dry hop 1g/l. Mash at 68. Og 1040-1042

Sometimes I swap the dark for medium or light crystal or the Munich for Vienna. 

Great beer to brew cause u have that versatility and its ultra sessionable, and even non beer nerds can't get enough, specially in summer!

Kegs do not last long but with such a low og and 15g packs of us-05 from keg king you can easily go grain to brain in 7 days.


----------



## stakka82 (15/2/13)

Oh also bitter to 30-35 IBU depending on preference/audience


----------



## Aussiedrifter (15/2/13)

Thanks for the pdf's spOrk. I'm deffnently going to brew this next week now . Might give stakka82's a go one day too, thanks guys. The main reason I'm trying to make some low alcohol beers is I've been waking up with a very sore lower back in the mornings after I have a few. And that's not a good sign.


----------



## wombil (15/2/13)

Have a few more in the morning.


----------



## Aussiedrifter (15/2/13)

Well I have heard breakfast is the most important meal of the day..


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/13)

Another good session beer is an American Wheat. Half and half Wheat and Barley malt, bitter to 25 IBU with Mt Hood or Magnum then plenty of late Cascade. Ferment with good old US 05 or liquid variant.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/2/13)

you could try 60% Pale and 40% Wheat to 1.045 mash @ 64-65. Galaxy to 20-25 IBU in 20,10 and 5 min additions (90min boil). Goes down a treat!


----------



## Aussiedrifter (16/2/13)

Thanks bribie, just curious. How does a 50% wheat beer come up with us 05? I am a fan of wheat beer but I've always used wyeast Bavarian wheat strain to get that slight banana ect. 

Hey Wallace. Thanks for the suggestion. What yeast do you like with your wheat beer?


----------



## Nick JD (16/2/13)

_6D. American Wheat or Rye Beer
*Aroma:*
Low to moderate grainy wheat or rye character. Some malty sweetness is
acceptable. Esters can be moderate to none, although should reflect
American yeast strains. The clove and banana aromas common to German
hefeweizens are inappropriate. Hop aroma may be low to moderate, and
can have either a citrusy American or a spicy or floral noble hop
character. Slight crisp sharpness is optional. No diacetyl.




*Appearance:*
Usually pale yellow to gold. Clarity may range from brilliant to hazy
with yeast approximating the German hefeweizen style of beer. Big,
long-lasting white head.




*Flavor:*
Light to moderately strong grainy wheat or rye flavor, which can linger
into the finish. Rye versions are richer and spicier than wheat. May
have a moderate malty sweetness or finish quite dry. Low to moderate
hop bitterness, which sometimes lasts into the finish. Low to moderate
hop flavor (citrusy American or spicy/floral noble). Esters can be
moderate to none, but should not take on a German Weizen character
(banana). No clove phenols, although a light spiciness from wheat or
rye is acceptable. May have a slightly crisp or sharp finish. No
diacetyl.




*Mouthfeel:*
Medium-light to medium body. Medium-high to high carbonation. May have a light alcohol warmth in stronger examples.




*Overall Impression:*
Refreshing wheat or rye beers that can display more hop character and less yeast character than their German cousins.




*Comments:*
Different variations exist, from an easy-drinking fairly sweet beer to a
dry, aggressively hopped beer with a strong wheat or rye flavor. Dark
versions approximating dunkelweizens (with darker, richer malt flavors
in addition to the color) should be entered in the Specialty Beer
category. *THE BREWER SHOULD SPECIFY IF RYE IS USED; IF NO DOMINANT GRAIN IS SPECIFIED, WHEAT WILL BE ASSUMED.*




*Ingredients:*
Clean American ale yeast, but also can be made as a lager. Large
proportion of wheat malt (often 50% or more, but this isn’t a legal
requirement as in Germany). American or noble hops. American Rye Beers
can follow the same general guidelines, substituting rye for some or
all of the wheat. Other base styles (e.g., IPA, stout) with a
noticeable rye character should be entered in the Specialty Beer
category (23)._


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/2/13)

Aussiedrifter said:


> Hey Wallace. Thanks for the suggestion. What yeast do you like with your wheat beer?


us05 mate. 18deg.


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/13)

Aussiedrifter said:


> Thanks bribie, just curious. How does a 50% wheat beer come up with us 05? I am a fan of wheat beer but I've always used wyeast Bavarian wheat strain to get that slight banana ect.
> 
> Hey Wallace. Thanks for the suggestion. What yeast do you like with your wheat beer?


A really good example, if you can find some, is Murray's Whale Ale - that's the beer that started me on American Wheats.


----------



## Aussiedrifter (16/2/13)

Ok. yer i had that at the brewery last year. It was summer time when I was there and I remember that one to be nice and refreshing.


----------

